

Show HN: Personal website generator, full demo with no signup - ed209

So many new services get launched every week, I love trying them out but there's always a signup form in the way.<p>Just wanted to share a new approach I'm trying for my own side project. (qiip.me is a personal site generator)<p>To try it out, just use the URL. For example:<p>http://qiip.me/try/github/mdo<p>This would fetch a github account and enable me to try different themes. You could also do:<p><pre><code>  http://qiip.me/try/github/ed-lea/dribbble/edlea
</code></pre>
Check out the home page qiip.me for other services supported.
======
wturner
I really like the simple clean design. On the other hand, I would never use
this as-is. It's simply not a service I have any reason to use. However, I
might use it if I were building a business and needed a skeleton that pulls
people in by giving them individual websites.

------
fmdud
This is a really cool idea, and a pretty solid implementation! A tiny bit
rough around the edges but you might be onto something.

------
roh26it
Sorry, but I don't get it..

~~~
ed209
This is meant more as a tool for me to show people directly what their site
would look like.

For example, without asking you to sign up, I could build a link where all you
do is click to try <http://qiip.me> out

But for regular visitors to the site, you just click on the icons on the home
page which does the same thing.

------
toutouastro
great idea !

